
Start a blog to get a job in Programming - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2018/12/13/blog/
======
provlem
Hi, Nice article.

I don't want to advertise, but I had similar story in mind and thus built
UserCV.com Platform where professionals get free CV-Resume website and also
free Blogging platform to write their skills under their own personalized
domain. Since, not everyone wants to take burden of domain, hosting or other
stuff. We did most of their work in it.

Don't want to act or impress like a SPAM to your post, but couldn't resist as
the story is so much related to me.

I hope, you find it helpful and promote to your channels too. Your feedback
and review on platform would be helpful too.

Thanks & Great write once again!

My +1

